# Problema convivenza tra kernel...

## mrl4n

Ho da tempo problemi con il kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 su una macchina dove è presente e perfettamente funzionante il 2.6.30-gentoo-r8.

Ho deciso oggi di rimuovere completamente il kernel con problemi e reinstallarlo.

La nuova compilazione è terminata con uno spiacevole messaggio 

```
Root device is (8, 3)

Setup is 11980 bytes (padded to 12288 bytes).

System is 10483 kB

CRC ace8bc6c

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/modules.order': No such file or directory

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 1
```

Questo tentativo ha inoltre provocato un messaggio d'errore di fuse anche all'altro kernel, per cui non riesco più ad accedere ai dischi NFTS presenti sulla macchina.

Da tempo sospetto la presenza di un problema hardware non identificato. E' possibile che non mi sbaglio e la colpa non sia di gentoo?

Non ho idea di cosa posso andare a controllare per accertarmi della reale natura del problema.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## cloc3

i sintomi che descrivi sono un po' incoerenti.

cosa ti capita se lanci un depmod?

come hai impostato il link /usr/src/linux?

----------

## mrl4n

Che sono incoerenti è dir poco...

Se lancio un depmod non succede assolutamente nulla.

In make.conf ho la USE simlink, io ho comunque impostato il kernel manualmente dopo aver rimosso quello più recente con 

```
eselect kernel set
```

Ora però scopro che se cerco di configurare l'ultimo kernel rimasto, ottengo 

```
linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
```

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> i sintomi che descrivi sono un po' incoerenti.
> 
> 

 

No comment...

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/modules.order': No such file or directory

 

questo messaggio mi usciva quando tentavo di installare un programma 32bit sul mio a 64..nmon so dirti di più per il resto

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*   cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/modules.order': No such file or directory 
> 
> questo messaggio mi usciva quando tentavo di installare un programma 32bit sul mio a 64..nmon so dirti di più per il resto

 

Ti assicuro che non è il mio caso; tieni presente che quel messaggio l'ho ricevuto compilando il kernel.

Ora non posso nemmeno riprovare; se tento di accedere al kernel con un makeconfig in /usr/src/linux ricevo 

```
linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
```

----------

## devilheart

può darsi che si siano sputtanati i sorgenti. copia il .config, rimuovi la directory dei sorgenti e riemergi gentoo-sources

----------

## mrl4n

Posso eseguire l'operazione con il kernel in uso?

----------

## devilheart

si

----------

